# what to do when a dog puts his teeth on you?



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Another question from me. Boy, I'm needy lately, arent I?  

I'll try to keep it short and ask me for more info if you need it. 

Yes, it's a Dylan question. Again.  

He seems to be testing his boundaries with Jasmine (my adult daughter, his owner) lately. At least, thats what I think is going on. A few times, he has put his mouth/teeth on her arm and just looked at her, like 'well? what are you gonna do?' She doesnt get the feeling that he's in an agressive mind-set when he's done it. He has never done this to her fiance, only her. It's happened when he's frustrated/upset at her for taking his toy away or in the midst of a puppy spin.

What should she do when he does that?

I cant find the answer in any old posts or stickies. 

Thank you! (again  )

P.S. I understand resource guarding and how to deal with that, which I'll have her get right on. We're just not sure exactly what action should be taken when he's got his mouth on her.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

What about bitter Apple spray on her arm where he is biting? Also she could try saying something like 'uh oh' or 'oops' & remove him.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I've heard that some retrievers just like to do that. Marsh does it a little bit, he'll suck on my fingers and mouth me really gently. My training mentor's Golden used to walk around "holding hands" with her fingers in his mouth. If it's not aggressive, it sort of sounds to me like "I'm a lab, I need something in my mouth!" especially if it's when he's wound up or just lost a toy. Try saying No and giving him something else to do (sit or lay down). I like asking dogs to lay down when they need a break, it's a submissive thing for the dog so it requires him to give up that bit of resistance, but it also gives him something constructive to do to earn praise/treats/play.


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

I would treat it like bite inhibition training and yelp. I consider any teeth on skin to be as bad as biting so I would treat it that way. I suppose you could also use "drop it" or "leave it" to get him to stop.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok. I'm glad you guys aren't really worried about it. That makes me feel a bit better. I do worry though, a lot, that it could turn into agression. Jasmine has an 11 mth old baby, my beloved grandaughter, and I would lose it if he put his teeth on her!


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

If your dog isn't hurting you, I'd suggest ignoring this completely and waiting for him to get bored and let go. About 10 seconds after he lets go, start playing with him. If he does it again, stop play and just ignore him. Repeat, repeat. 

I have a serious issue with jumping dogs. My dogs are medium-large size, and when all three jump at once, they can knock even a large person down. I was at a loss, because telling them "No!" wasn't doing any good, nor was pushing them off and getting upset. Then I learned that the verbal reaction and pushing will actually reinforce this behavior. I got everyone in my house on board, and when the dogs jump up, we just turn away and ignore them. They still jump, but it's only been a week, and the jumping has reduced significantly.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> If it's not aggressive, it sort of sounds to me like "I'm a lab, I need something in my mouth!"


Could very well be that. Retrievers mouth when they are bored, excited, happy, anxious, calm, insecure, secure...you get the picture. They also do it as a greeting and as an invitation to play. My Rusty has to have something in his mouth when he greets you at the door, and even when he goes out to pee.

If your Lab is putting his mouth on you, and you don't like it, you have but to put something else in his maw. I usually keep a puppy-size retriving dummy in my back pocket for just such an occasion (the full size ones won't fit in a pocket).


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Labmom4 said:


> It's happened when he's frustrated/upset at her for taking his toy away or in the midst of a puppy spin.


It's hard to say whether it's an overexcited puppy thing or something more. I do know that the next step from mouthing is biting. I would definitely nip this in the bud. I know Cracker would have a really sage answer for this.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

luvntzus said:


> It's hard to say whether it's an overexcited puppy thing or something more. I do know that the next step from mouthing is biting. I would definitely nip this in the bud. I know Cracker would have a really sage answer for this.


*Thats * what I'm worried about. I love Dylan and think hes an awesome dog, but I cant help but be nervous when an 88lb dog, with a mouthing issue, is sitting next to someone that I love more than life itself, my grandaughter.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

How old is he? How much excersise does he get, both mental & physical? It doesn't seem to me that this is an aggression issue mere I like something in my mouth lol. I like the puppy dummy idea.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> How old is he? How much excersise does he get, both mental & physical? It doesn't seem to me that this is an aggression issue mere I like something in my mouth lol. I like the puppy dummy idea.


He turned 2 last March. She's had him since last November. He is from Guide Dogs (disqualified) and I dont think he had a very good puppy raiser. He's exceptional on leash, but wasnt used to being in a home environment. 
Jas and her fiance are very active, athletic people and they walk him at least once a day; usually to the dog park. They make a point of trying to tire him out, physically, because if they dont, he spazzes out. They need to work with him more mentally; she knows that. 
The way he does it, as she describes it, is he puts his mouth on her, and then looks at her like he's seriously saying 'Well? What are you gonna do about this?'


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

From my experience, labs take longer to mature, so he is still in puppy teen yrs I suppose. Does he have a fave toy that she could use as a swap when he does this behavior? It seems like he might be saying 'put my mouth on a person... What happens now?' & might be looking to her for direction. Again, this to ms doesn't sound like aggressive stuff. Now when Izze puts her mouth on something, she means it & you'd know it... Lol.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

How experienced a trainer is she?

Kind of counterintuitive, and if she isn't comfortable with it she shouldn't try it, but what if she taught him to put his mouth (gently) on her arm on command and then spit it out on command as well? Training a formal retrieve might be useful too, and a lot of people teach the dog to "fetch" their hand or arm as a first step. Teaching dogs to fetch hot dogs is pretty cool. It might bring a little control to the situation.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Raegans' first post and Trog. This is a common Lab (and Golden) pest behavior. If it is what I think, then it is completely non-aggressive, but could be a request for play or for something to carry. In any case, the Bite Inhibition Yelp! is a good test. If Jasmine Yelps! and Dylan lets go (and startles ?), then some minor Bite Inhibition tune-up should stop it. 

However, you might also substitute a toy to carry. Lab will destroy and eat plush toys - not good - but some of them like to carry one around... like a security blanket ??? If Dylan destroys and swallows all things, then a hard rubber bone should be a good substitute for a Jasmine snack ( in addition to the Bite Inhibition tune-up)... Please let us know what happens....


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks all. I'll be seeing Jasmine in a little bit and will talk to her about it today.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

hanksimon said:


> This is a common Lab (and Golden) pest behavior.


Labs and Goldens: Pest Behaviors R Us.


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

I wouldn't like to be 'gummed' like that, but when playing with my dogs I let them bite - gently. It's my personal opinion that play biting is perfectly fine, although some people advocate the 'no teeth ever touch human skin' approach. From what little I know, if he's doing this when upset, this is probably the dog equivalent of a human child sucking their thumb. It's a comfort reflex. I don't see this as domination at all.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm the 'no teeth on skin' type. My fear here is that he might accidentally get too rough, even if it's not meant to be agressive, with my grandaughter. I'm a bit over-protective perhaps, but maybe that's a 'gramma thing'.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I think that's a valid concern. People who let their dogs play roughly or mouth them (I do both) also know to freeze when caught, and don't get alarmed when the dog makes a mistake (And, the dog doesn't get alarmed when the person makes a mistake).

But, if the dog plays with someone else, inexperience and perceptions could make things appear to be worse than intended. I imagine that your grand daughter would jerk her arm away if mouthed. And, even if the dog didn't bite, your grand daughter could bruise her arm on the dog's teeth.... "Grandma, the dog bit me!"


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

With an aggressive bite, if you push in rather than pull out the dog usually will gag. Then you pull out. I know this isn't aggressive, but maybe the same treatment would work.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

When Izze plays its very rough... Everything she does is rough lol right down to playing with her own toys. I will often play with her with my foot but only when I have my steel toed boots on or my murders with their thick rubber soles because if I try to do it with tennis shoes, she will un intentionally hurt my feet because she bites so hard.


----------

